# what upward firing dolby atmos speakers should i use?



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi all i have the monitor audio rs6av speaker package and denon x2200w amp i want to know witch dolby atmos upward firing modules that ypu put on top of your main speakers would be the perfect match ie with brand would be best thanks?


----------



## witchdoctor (Feb 21, 2016)

markyboy156 said:


> hi all i have the monitor audio rs6av speaker package and denon x2200w amp i want to know witch dolby atmos upward firing modules that ypu put on top of your main speakers would be the perfect match ie with brand would be best thanks?


Kef is another British manufacturer http://www.amazon.com/KEF-R50-Dolby-Atmos-Enabled-Speakers/dp/B015AD9V74

Would you consider mounting speakers high on the wall or on the ceiling not in the ceiling?


----------

